

Optimizing Just in Time with Expression Trees - Strilanc
http://twistedoakstudios.com/blog/Post2540_optimizing-just-in-time-with-expression-trees

======
ac2u
Compared to a lot of consultancy firms which simply have dry PR content in
their blog, this is awesome, definitely proves the company knows it's stuff.

